# Advice please: I'm ready to try again



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

After my messed up fiasco a year ago with an adult- mostly my fault! Im ready to try a pup.

I have 5 acres and there is a guy I found a few weeks ago who has anatolians. These are now 10 weeks old and were raised with the same animals as mine, goats, chickens and ducks. 

I've read several articles about pup raising - these were working ranches articles. And I've got a good idea on how I will proceed 

I have a kennel I can place him in to be placed in the stall/shed with the goats. My goats have not been around dogs much. I know I have to protect the pup from the goats who, out of fear, will butt him. I, both good and bad, have lots of time on my hands (business is scary slow), so I've lots of time to spend with the pup. 

I have two large dogs, but neither can be trusted around livestock- one is an Aussie/shepherd/heeler and the other is a husky who, thankfully, has been chasing off the fox who has taken 4 birds in two days!

How do I deal with my dogs and the pup ? My dogs cannot get into the pasture unless I let them in. How do I proceed with the three of them? My understanding is I should not allow the other dogs in at all because it will let the pup know that letting in outside dogs is ok! 

Please share any advice about my plan and other suggestions. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Read the motdaugndmr thread &#8220;Made My Choice&#8230; a Bulgarian Karacachan&#8221;. Lots of useful information.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

SJSFarm, since you're going to purchase an Anatolian, the best advice you can get is probably from those who work with that breed. I chose to get a Karakachan (instead of an Anatolian) and am very glad I did; however, my setup is quite different from yours even though I, too, have a small homestead (only 6 acres). 

The first thing you said that made me cringe a bit was about the two large dogs you presently have, i.e. "...neither can be trusted around livestock..." This tells me your LGD just may be doing battle with those two sometime down the road...unless of course neither those two dogs nor your LGD can get out of wherever they will be. (This would keep my nerves on edge.)

You need your LGD to "socialize" (be friendly) with all on your property, including your other dogs...and as long as those two large dogs are respectful enough to keep their distance from what your LGD is expected to guard, it just might work. That will take quite a bit of "sensitive" training. 

My suggestion would be for you to socialize your LGD with your other dogs by taking the LGD to the other dogs and not vice versa. In other words, teach them all they must get along "outside" the fenced in area that houses the stock your LGD will be guarding.

As for how to deal with a puppy. Maura has mentioned the thread about my Karakachan; and it certainly covers a lot about raising an LGD puppy. Probably the most difficult thing for me was in letting my puppy be a puppy and learn from her mistakes while maintaining an alpha position with her *and without thwarting her enthusiasm & pride in her own accomplishments*. (Valentina is quite sensitive and thinks for herself, which most LGDs worth their salt do; and this really needs to be appreciated while maintaining your position of authority over her.) Your other dogs will need to respect this aspect about her as well. Example: Should all 3 dogs be socializing together and your LGD's charges get close to the fence; and should your other 2 dogs charge or bark or get near those goats (or whatever the charge may be), your LGD will automatically take care of the situation....hopefully without a fight because your other 2 dogs will have learned NOT to challenge your LGD in such situations.

Hopes this helps some.  Good luck with your new pup.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

My animals are kept inside fencing and my current dogs cannot get in with them. When I say they can't be trusted, I mean unsupervised. I have lost half a dozen chickens to the dogs, mostly the husky, who is not quite a year. The chickens killed were all young ones who squeezed thru the fence. 
Both dogs listen when I say "leave it" or "not yours". 

The shepherd/heeler does charge the fence on a regular basis when the goats approach and both "stalk" the chickens when they get close to the fence. 

I do plan on letting the dogs all play, but only in the back yard, not the pastures. 

I do need to know how to proceed with this because if I let my dogs in at a later date, how will the LGD deal with the bad behavior?

I do have an underground fence my dogs are trained to, but I foolishly set it up further out. I will move it so they can't get closer than about 6 feet to the fence.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

With the young dog just keep reprimanding him when you catch him in the act... it can take up to a year but they usu catch on (our giant schnauzer, with the full set of hunting killing instincts that the terriers have, caught on, although she is still tempted with the young of most of the birds)...

It really can be done, just takes lots of supervision and intervention.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

SJSFarm said:


> I do plan on letting the dogs all play, but only in the back yard, not the pastures.
> 
> I do need to know how to proceed with this because if I let my dogs in at a later date, how will the LGD deal with the bad behavior?


Letting your dogs play together is fine and good; however, if those same dogs are then let into the pasture, the same playful habits are going to show up; and it will not be something your LGD will be able to tolerate in that area. 

Were I in your situation, this is what I might do: 
Take one of your dogs (*on a leash) *at a time into the pasture where your LGD is guarding stock; and make sure that "playful" dog learns how to act inside that pen, i.e. quite different from the way it would be acting in your back yard. In this way, your LGD will see you are taking charge and it will not need to; also your other dog will learn while in that area, it is NOT PERMITTED to play as usual.


----------

